# How to start own web developer business



## medy (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello friend currently im in last sem of ignou MCA. im learnined css n Now move to php vie w3shools if i do complited to learn after that I WANT TO START MY OWN BUSINESS FRM HOME AS WEB DEVELOPER FOR THAT HOW SHOULD I START AND HOW TO BE PROFASSIONAL WEB DEVELOPER ? (As i get work from customer for website)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 9, 2014)

medy said:


> Hello friend currently im in last sem of ignou MCA. im learnined css n Now move to php vie w3shools if i do complited to learn after that I WANT TO START MY OWN BUSINESS FRM HOME AS WEB DEVELOPER FOR THAT HOW SHOULD I START AND HOW TO BE PROFASSIONAL WEB DEVELOPER ? (As i get work from customer for website)



MCA right!
Ok so are you acquainted with CMS softwares?
Wordpress,Joomla.Opencart,Drupal or magneto!

Very basic softwares for websites!
Just get acquainted with them!
Tons and tons of tutorials available.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2014)

And after you are done with tutorials .. you can try to navigate *www.freelancer.com/ to have an idea and maybe even enroll yourself in some live projects.
But that would come much later. First you need to brush up your skills.


----------



## medy (Mar 10, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> MCA right!
> Ok so are you acquainted with CMS softwares?
> Wordpress,Joomla.Opencart,Drupal or magneto!
> 
> ...



Is'it must? To learn cms jumla etc. I would more focus only in php,css,html as well as mysql. Im nt aware anything abt cms.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 10, 2014)

medy said:


> Is'it must? To learn cms jumla etc. I would more focus only in php,css,html as well as mysql. Im nt aware anything abt cms.



Nowadays every professional use CMS(Content Management System)

See learning them adds a feather in cap.Very few websites use html5.

Basically you have to learn CMS (Just like a step by step procedure to derive math problem).Then use your basic html,CSS,etc. skills to design tailor made templates and websites for your client!


----------

